# MCcormick International B-250 Hydraulic/Transmission oil



## flamur01 (May 25, 2011)

Before I go out and buy the Hydraulic/Transmission oil for my B-250 like I did with my engine oil  I'm just wondering what type of oil would be best suited for the job..

Fred,


----------

